# Financial Review: 'Disruption can create as well as destroy' by James Dunn



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

This article in the 'Australian Financial Review' of Friday 7 April 2017 (page 20) may be of interest.

It features David Rohrsheim, general manager of Uber, Australia and New Zealand.

http://www.afr.com/news/special-rep...can-create-as-well-as-destroy-20170405-gvdyhh


----------



## Uber Doobie (Mar 21, 2017)

Read more: http://www.afr.com/news/special-rep...well-as-destroy-20170405-gvdyhh#ixzz4da8nKROu



Jack Malarkey said:


> This article in the 'Australian Financial Review' of Friday 7 April 2017 (page 20) may be of interest.
> 
> It features David Rohrsheim, general manager of Uber, Australia and New Zealand.





Jack Malarkey said:


> http://www.afr.com/news/special-rep...can-create-as-well-as-destroy-20170405-gvdyhh




Interesting . . . at the very end of the article is says

"The most exciting thing you can do as a company is consistently have processes and mechanisms so that you're always talking to customers, and always trying to figure out what their problems are," he says. "To me, it's about closeness to customers"

Mmmmm . . . . . . seems like a good idea . . . . is there any examples can anybody share


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Uber Doobie said:


> Read more: http://www.afr.com/news/special-rep...well-as-destroy-20170405-gvdyhh#ixzz4da8nKROu
> 
> 
> Interesting . . . at the very end of the article is says
> ...


To drivers, I believe that is the single most hated thing about Über.
The sheer blatant hypocrisy.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

This morning (Sunday 9 April), I very much enjoyed watching the interview on channel 9 by Alex Malley of Don Meij, chief executive officer of Dominos (pizza). This was on the program 'In Conversation with Alex Malley'.

Don Meij emphasised how important they saw it to engage with their staff (inncluding pizza delivery drivers) and with customers. He came across very well.

Does anyone know whether Don Meij has presented the position in practice at Dominos accurately? If he has, I think it would be a good model for Uber to emulate.

On another matter, Uber's Travis Kalinick has found inspiration in Ayn Rand's writings: see, for example, https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/amp...rand-inspired-uber-ceo-travis-kalanick-2015-6.

I wonder if he regards John Galt as his hero.


----------

